# CUSTOM INTERIORS



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED A CUSTOM INTERIOR????


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i call it ugly but thats my opinion


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 2 2009, 11:13 PM~12590596
> *i call it ugly but thats my opinion
> *


 times x2 hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 3 2009, 12:40 AM~12590199
> *WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED A CUSTOM INTERIOR????
> 
> 
> ...


CUSTOM PILE OF SHIT!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 2 2009, 11:40 PM~12590199
> *WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED A CUSTOM INTERIOR????
> 
> 
> ...


Its a start :biggrin: just try better materials and alot more pratice every body has to start somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Jan 3 2009, 11:14 AM~12593027
> *Its a start :biggrin:  just try better materials and alot more pratice every body has to start somewhere :thumbsup:
> *


IT'S NOT MINE :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 3 2009, 08:26 AM~12592350
> *CUSTOM PILE OF SHIT!!!!
> *


I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE WIF YOU MY FRIEND :cheesy:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

UGLY AS HELL! :uh:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 4 2009, 01:49 AM~12598159
> *IT'S NOT MINE :uh:
> *


yeh i wouldnt claim that either


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 4 2009, 06:37 PM~12604841
> *yeh i wouldnt claim that either
> *



:uh: :uh: THAT'S FUDI'S INTERIOR YOU LAME FUCK :angry: :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 4 2009, 01:49 AM~12598159
> *IT'S NOT MINE :uh:
> *


its fundi's I think


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 4 2009, 11:36 PM~12606416
> *:uh:  :uh: THAT'S FUDI'S INTERIOR YOU LAME FUCK :angry:  :angry:
> *


forgot i wasnt in offtopic, ya'll are sensitive out here :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 4 2009, 08:36 PM~12606416
> *:uh:  :uh: THAT'S FUDI'S INTERIOR YOU LAME FUCK :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 i think he ate to many boxes of fruitloops and got sick all over his interior


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jan 5 2009, 03:36 PM~12612598
> *SHITS DOPE BOY FRESH YA FEELZ ME?
> *


x2 :cheesy: 
i dig it


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

look at the chrome a/c controls :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 2 2009, 10:40 PM~12590199
> *WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED A CUSTOM INTERIOR????
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: thats a ford factory option


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2009, 10:06 AM~12642322
> *:uh: thats a ford factory option
> *



BAWAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

DAMN! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2009, 10:06 AM~12642322
> *:uh: thats a ford factory option
> *


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

It looks like a big parachute......


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 2 2009, 09:40 PM~12590199
> *WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED A CUSTOM INTERIOR????
> 
> 
> ...


 IT WOULD BE CALLED DISQUSTOM INTERIOR
:barf: :thumbsdown: DONT NEVA EVA-EVA-EVA-EVA....... DO YOUR INT LIKE THAT


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Jan 9 2009, 08:54 PM~12657871
> *IT WOULD BE CALLED DISQUSTOM INTERIOR
> :barf:  :thumbsdown: DONT NEVA EVA-EVA-EVA-EVA....... DO YOUR INT LIKE THAT
> *



BAWAHAHA, FUNGUS THOUGHT IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE MERLIN DO HI INTERIOR UP LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

to me it lookz like a bunch of cheerleading outfitz sown together but thatz my opinon and their like azzholez we all have one


----------



## Cadillacowners (Oct 21, 2008)

i think the icing on the cake is the steering wheel!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 3 2009, 01:40 AM~12590199
> *WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED A CUSTOM INTERIOR????
> 
> 
> ...


Waist of material... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

wow scarry..


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

that shits wack with a capital WACK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its yours you piece of shit


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 2 2009, 11:40 PM~12590199
> *WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED A CUSTOM INTERIOR????
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE HOMIE THE CLOWNS CAR AHAHAHAHA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BENJI MOM MADE IT.


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

wat the fuck is this thank god that aint my shit Id be out of business


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

YO ESE, LEVIANATE WITH ALL THAT BULLSHIT TALK ABOUT THE HOMIE!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED ALREADY BY OTHERS ALSO SO CHILL!!!


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+May 15 2009, 05:58 PM~13900014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YO ESE, LEVIANATE WITH ALL THAT BULLSHIT TALK ABOUT THE HOMIE!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED ALREADY BY OTHERS ALSO SO CHILL!!!


----------



## mr.serio (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I KEEP IT REAL_@Jan 2 2009, 10:40 PM~12590199
> *WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED A CUSTOM INTERIOR????
> 
> 
> ...


CHALES CARNAL


----------

